# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Foren-Hierarchie geändert

## noox

Wie euch vermutlich schon aufgefallen ist, habe ich die Forumshierarchie etwas geändert. Ich denke, dass es so übersichtlicher ist. Die Bike-Themen sind ganz oben. Gleich danach folgen die Foren, deren Inhalte auch auf www.dh-rangers.com zu finden sind.

Erst danach folgen die Off-Topic-Foren. Hier habe ich ein neues Unterforum hinzufgefügt. "Stell dich vor!" Warum jetzt, wenn es das 8 Jahre nicht gegeben hat?

Manche User wollten sich trotzdem vorstellen und haben das dann im Allgemeinem Forum gemacht.Bei neuen Usern hat man normalweise kein Bild, ob der Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittener ist. So kommt es hin und wieder zu Missverständnissen. Wenn sich ein User aber vorgestellt hat, kann man ihn vermutlich besser einschätzen.Viele hier lesen nur mit, aber schreiben nicht. Wäre nett, wenn sich die auch mal kurz melden - auch wenn sie sonst nichts  schreiben wollen.Wenn man neu in einem Forum ist, ist für gewissenhafte User der Erste Post gar nicht so einfach. So ist das Vorstellungs-Forum eine gute Möglichkeit für den ersten Post!

----------


## pAz

find ich a gute idee!
lg

----------


## cyberuhu

Die Idee des Vorstellungs-Threads ist ganz ok, aber besser würde ich es finden, wenn Info´s der User auf dem jeweiligen persönlichen Profil stehen.

----------


## noox

Die Möglichkeit dazu besteht ja. Das Vorstellungsforum sollte auch dazu dienen ein bisschen die Scheu vom Posten zu nehmen.

----------

